# My new blog



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

http://www.candlescrittersandcandies.blogspot.com/

I was reading the posts from Katlupe and had asked for her help, but then she and others answered the question in the other post, so I decided to plunge right on in. Can some of you take a look at my blog and tell me what you think. I know I only have 1 day on there, but tomorrow I'll be adding to it. Please let me know what you think?

Thanks!


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Your off to a good start.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I like it too! Look forward to reading updates and seeing photos.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Nicely done. Support your local bloggers!


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm really excited about this. I already had 1 follower when I got in here this morning. That really makes me happy! Can I just get names of blogs from everyone and list them on my site? If so, I'd be thrilled to send folks to your blogs too. Just send me a brief description and I'll direct folks to your blog site if you will to mine! We can talk about each other! LOLOL


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Frugal Hydroponics
exploring highly efficient methods of growing produce year round for little cost

I enjoy knowing I have a series of subscribed blogs to read through at my leisure. Everyone has different writing styles and of course interesting topics. I love the pics and vids over time you begin to develop a real good knowledge base of what the writer is doing. Very educational and entertaining!


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

dunroven said:


> http://www.candlescrittersandcandies.blogspot.com/
> 
> I was reading the posts from Katlupe and had asked for her help, but then she and others answered the question in the other post, so I decided to plunge right on in. Can some of you take a look at my blog and tell me what you think. I know I only have 1 day on there, but tomorrow I'll be adding to it. Please let me know what you think?
> 
> Thanks!


Your new blog looks great Dunroven! I don't have Google Friend Connect, but I have added your blog to my Favourites, so I can keep going to see what is new.

You may want to add your blog in your signature line here at HT so whenever you make a post, your signature will show.

Have fun with your blog!


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Dunroven,
Long time no see! I like the blog you have started! Hope all is well.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Anxious for the next blog post dunroven!!

Support your local bloggers. :clap:


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Great blog! I will become a follower! I would love it if you became a follower of my blog too! I can't wait to read more about the rabbits! I have been thinking about getting into them next!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Pam6 said:


> Great blog! I will become a follower! I would love it if you became a follower of my blog too! I can't wait to read more about the rabbits! I have been thinking about getting into them next!


Nice blog Pam. I'm now following. I see chickens and goats in the future, so any small farm info helps greatly at tyhis stage of the learning curve!


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Halfway said:


> Nice blog Pam. I'm now following. I see chickens and goats in the future, so any small farm info helps greatly at tyhis stage of the learning curve!


Thanks Halfway! I just made a trade tonight for the goatie baby I have been wanting! I traded her for some turkey eggs and some turkey babies.


----------

